

I'm raising money on Indiegogo to contribute to a Kickstarter campaign - sethseth
http://www.indiegogo.com/ouya-1337

======
sethseth
I'm not sure if it's dumb or funny, or good or bad, but I worked hard at
coming up with a plan and contribution perks that are actually fun/valuable.

~~~
breadbox
The only thing that could make this better would be if you were doing this as
an independent contract for 16 credits.

~~~
sethseth
Ha. You are telling the truth.

